# Is changing from RCD510 to a RNS510 possible?



## pam1883 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello, I am a first time USA VW owner. I just purchased a 2012 Eos Komfort. It has a stock system RCD510 premium VIII touch screen sound system, with HD Radio, Sirius, and Bluetooth. I love this car and the only reason I bought this car is the dealership promised to upgrade me with the navigation. But here is the problem they want to put the RNS315 in it. You lose the premium touchscreen which is 6.5” the RNS315 IS 5’’, it does not have the hd radio, real time traffic, and you have dial your options and then use the touch screen. The RCD510 AND RNS510 both have the premium touchscreen, the RNS315 you have to dial your options and then you use the standard touch. So what I told them that I wanted was the RNS510, 3C0035684G (G) with firmware SW3696. This is the newest USA version. The dealership told me that the RNS510 will not work because it does not match my vin number that only the RNS315 will work. Also I have been told that we might need to do a VAG cam coding. So is the dealership full of crap and do they not want to pay for the nicer system? So my question is will the RNS510 replace the RCD510 fine with no problems. 
Thank you Pam


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

I cannot answer you question directly. However I was able to put an earlier model of the RNS510 in my 2007 3.2 which came with the much older MFD2, and I was also able to transplant the MFD2 into our 2009 Jetta SWG


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

And sorry, I should have said welcome to the forum..


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

pam1883 said:


> Hello, I am a first time USA VW owner. I just purchased a 2012 Eos Komfort. It has a stock system RCD510 premium VIII touch screen sound system, with HD Radio, Sirius, and Bluetooth. I love this car and the only reason I bought this car is the dealership promised to upgrade me with the navigation. But here is the problem they want to put the RNS315 in it. You lose the premium touchscreen which is 6.5” the RNS315 IS 5’’, it does not have the hd radio, real time traffic, and you have dial your options and then use the touch screen. The RCD510 AND RNS510 both have the premium touchscreen, the RNS315 you have to dial your options and then you use the standard touch. So what I told them that I wanted was the RNS510, 3C0035684G (G) with firmware SW3696. This is the newest USA version. The dealership told me that the RNS510 will not work because it does not match my vin number that only the RNS315 will work. Also I have been told that we might need to do a VAG cam coding. So is the dealership full of crap and do they not want to pay for the nicer system? So my question is will the RNS510 replace the RCD510 fine with no problems.
> Thank you Pam


It can be changed over with absolutely no problems. Yes, there may be a minor VaGCom coding necessary but that should be no problem either. You can also do a search for someone in your area with one.

Most likely, your dealership doesn't want to pay the higher price.

Here is what I would do. Let the dealer install the RNS315. Try it for a while and if you still want to get the RNS510, take the Nav unit out and sell it. Then do a search for an RNS510. 

They can be purchased cheaper than what the dealer will sell it.

By the way, I did the same thing with my 09. Had the stock radio and purchased an RNS510 from someone in Belgium that bought an 09 Eos, had it shipped there just to find out it had a North American Nav instead of the Euro version.

In any event, all went well but if I recall correctly, I did have to do a minor VaGCom mod. I happen to have one from Ross-Tech. There are several mods you can accomplish with it and you may want to look into purchasing one.

Do a search for the bennies of the Ross-Tech VaGCom.

Start here. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...hread-Please-Post-Eos-Specific-VCDS-Info-Here


One more bit of advice. Spend several hours reading through all the posts on the Eos forum and make notes. You will learn tons of valuable info. That is what I did when I first got my Eos a few years ago as have others on this site.

Most, if not all of your questions, will probably be answered but feel free to ask us if some things are not clear.

The questions will be part of your notes.

Welcome and hope to hear from you often as you begin to offer us advice.


----------

